# Trimming an aquarium stand/cabinet



## scbrooks87 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey everyone. So much knowledge here, so much good information! I've done some searching, but just have not found exactly what I'm looking for. Here's the question:

I'm looking to build an aquarium stand, and I have the general idea for how to do it down pat, what I need the most help with is the trim work on it. Here's what I'm looking to do:










This stand was done by Doc7 back in 2011, and I absolutely love it, my tank is going to be exactly the same as his actually, so the stand is going to be similar. What I like about it is how the stand comes up high enough around the tank to cover the black rim at the bottom, it's about a 1.5" black rim. Seems he made a 2x4 frame for the tank to sit on, then "skinned" it on oak hardwood plywood, but what I'm not sure is how he did the moulding at the top with the rough plywood end, any idea what would have been used to cover that?

Thanks
-Scott


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This is just using a kids drawing app









Dave The Turning Cowboy

The pic below is plan view. 

It does not show the bead but that would then be put around the ends and front raised to create your desired lip

I think I forgot to draw the back rail but this may be what you want in the rough.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Jan 18, 2013)

So that's showing that basically the baseboard, or chair rail, or whatever I use to trim the stand and cover the rim of the tank, is just glued or nailed onto the stand, and just elevated above top of the stand by the desired height in order to cover the tank rim?

Sort of like this? Just kinda mocked it up in sketchup, here's the rear view:










And this would be the desired effect from the front:










This is just a really simple mock up of what I'm hoping will work as it seems it would be easiest, but that's why I'm on here! See if I'm wrong hehe.

Thanks
-Scott


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yep, that about sums it up 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## scbrooks87 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Hoping to get started on this project in the next few weeks here. I have a few things coming up that will slow me down on projects for a bit, but hopefully not for too long. When I get the materials, I'll start my build thread.


----------

